# Audio *ding* with break peddle push



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Funny you should ask. I just had the same thing happen 2 days ago on my Dodge Ram. It would also happen when I used my left turn indicator or brake, so I checked the left rear brake lamp and it was out. Since yours went away, I would suspect that maybe either a line short or a lamp that is loose or getting ready to go? As you said, it would be one ding with no fault indicator on the dash panel.


----------



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

I would agree that you probably have a loose brake lamp bulb filiment or loose connection in the bulb socket. I have seen this cause turn signal indicators to light up as well..


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Its all in the computer! I had some weird things happen with my Dodge Caravan (2005).
It was repaired by installing a patch into the computer.
The dealer had the equipment, but it cost me $50 for the labor.

While on this subject, on my 2002 F250,the cruise wouldn't work if the low fuel warning light came on.
Is this a computer fault, or is it by design.


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

A common problem with the brake lights is not only the bulb but also the the circuit board/socket that the bulb plugs into. I have replace many. If it's not a "lamp out" issue, definately sound like a computer issue. The body computer in that vehicle is the instrument cluster. Also, is there a plow on the truck? Plow wiring can cause an issue with the lamp out system.


----------

